# Curiouser And Curiouser



## Xnerd (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Xnerd (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2016)

That's weird....I've never seen it before.

Let's see if this post works......

-brino


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 17, 2016)

That's a new one.  We'll try to figure it out.


----------



## rgray (Nov 18, 2016)

I had the same problem and it is something with either java or flash.
I switched from chrome to internet explorer and could type in the forum for about a day.  Then same thing ads blocking the reply box.
got a poper blocker, javascript popup blocker, flashcontrol,Avira browser safety, and adblock plus...One of those took care of it and the only downside so far is my yahoo mail page looks dimm, but all is there and usable on it... I fought this for 2 months.
It affected all forums that I went on , not just this one.


----------



## thequietman (Nov 18, 2016)

Xnerd said:


> View attachment 139537



These gears look disturbingly like my SouthBend 9" lathe. If you weren't in Michigan, I would wonder if you sneaked into my shop to snap this picture.


----------



## Xnerd (Nov 18, 2016)

Testing. I am having no issue typing on your account (Nels)


----------



## Xnerd (Dec 3, 2016)

Will I give up trying to use a PC or my tablet browser to use this form so I downloaded this forum app again which I really didn't like well at least I can use it now. I wanted to clear up some things about the standard arrangement of gears for these 10 inch lathe. Now I cannot remember the number of teeth on the gears that I wanted to discuss so I'll have to go look again LOL. But typically people seem to say that there should be a 72 tooth gear did the last position I can't remember what it's called output screw? I can't remember the names of them damn am I getting senile or what...

When I get a chance I'll go out and get them Hardball number of teeth that these years have in this one seems to be not typical setup that works perfectly none the less. I really need to put this one to rest in my head because it's bothering me

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xnerd (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyway my condition has been beat down and I have been unable to go out and work on projects unfortunately.

So let's say that this to the best of my memory the combination of the last two gear positions one hand a 68 or 63 tooth gear and the last year in line has a 48 tooth. This is wildly different then the manual depicts and while it different from what I've seen other people post online is there configuration that is standard for this lathe.

I understand if the gear ratio is the same then all should be well and it must be because all my threading comes out perfect. Other than I seem to have the tendency to have a sort of dull scuffed appearance on my threads. This phenomena I have seen on other people's threads demonstrating on YouTube but they never seem to bring it up. I use a decent cutting fluid 4 threading and I take fairly light passes including a spring pass every other cut.

But I digress can anyone verify what the standard configuration 4 these last two gear positions before they go into the Quick Change gearbox. And why it would matter or not matter the configuration what effect it would have if any? As it stands it appears that it only has an effect on the speed in which the carriage is fed. But then that brings in a bit of confusion because that should affect threading. So I am I have to come to the conclusion that the ratio is correct

If anyone has a quick simple clarification appreciate it

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlquib (Dec 6, 2016)

The only gears that matter in that particular gear train are the first driving gear, the compound set and the last driven input gear to the quick change gear box. As long as you have the correct ratios for the input to the qc gearbox all should be well, even if they in a different order or using different gears than someone else's lathe. I don't have a lathe quite like yours so can't advise you on what is status quo for your machine. 

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------

